# RIP "SINC" Don Sinclair



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

With the recent posting of obituaries on this forum, it strikes me that no obituary was ever formally and publicly posted for SINC, who passed away on June 21 at age 75. Don joined EhMac on Feb 16th, 2001 and continues to hold the record for the second highest number of posts. Don will be remembered for his many lively and friendly contributions here on any number of subjects, from nature to politics to humour. He will be missed — he already is.



> Mr. Donald John Sinclair, of St. Albert, AB, died on June 21, 2020 at the age of 75. Don was born on June 25, 1944 in LaFleche, Saskatchewan. His parents, LT. F.J.W. and Mae Sinclair, moved Don to Swift Current where his sister Dianne (Martens) was born and the family settled. He graduated from Swift Current Collegiate Institute. In 1965, Don married Ann, and the couple had 3 children, Gregory, Crystal and Matthew. Don had originally wanted to be a veterinarian but while waiting for his acceptance letter to arrive he started his career in the newspaper industry. Don worked in several cities across the country and was an integral part of establishing the newspaper industry in Canada. In 1969 he joined Bowes Publishing Ltd. and went on to hold many positions including Pressman, Editor, Publisher, Group Publisher and Chief Operating Officer at several newspapers until finally settling in St. Albert, AB in 1988.
> 
> Don had a passion for nature, music and loved photography. He enjoyed road trips in his motorhome with his friends and family. He was a conversationalist and always had time to share a joke, beer or some friendly advice when consulted. He was also a classic car enthusiast and loved showing off his pride and joy - a 49' Ford Meteor. He was a big-time Saskatchewan Roughriders fan and loved his dog Ely who he affectionately called his "little buddy."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> With the recent posting of obituaries on this forum, it strikes me that no obituary was ever formally and publicly posted for SINC, who passed away on June 21 at age 75. Don joined EhMac on Feb 16th, 2001 and continues to hold the record for the second highest number of posts. Don will be remembered for his many lively and friendly contributions here on any number of subjects, from nature to politics to humour. He will be missed — he already is.


Yes, he was like an older brother to me. Our main "hangout" was the Shangri-La Clubhouse thread. I knew him in a virtual sense for 18 years. We did not always agree on political issues, but had common interests that forged our friendship. Our most heated debate was over which version of "3:10 to Yuma" movie was the best. 

I miss our early morning chats, either in The Shang thread or via PMs. I have been in contact with his wife, son and daughter, both before and after his passing. He shall be missed by many. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Don was a good man. Though we often disagreed, especially about politics, it was clear that he was passionate about the things he cared for and his own St. Albert newspaper. He will be missed.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, he was like an older brother to me. Our main "hangout" was the Shangri-La Clubhouse thread. I knew him in a virtual sense for 18 years. We did not always agree on political issues, but had common interests that forged our friendship. Our most heated debate was over which version of "3:10 to Yuma" movie was the best.
> 
> I miss our early morning chats, either in The Shang thread or via PMs. I have been in contact with his wife, son and daughter, both before and after his passing. He shall be missed by many.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.



I am sure I would be totally friendless were I to limit my circle to those who agree with me on everything. Certainly conversations would be rather dull!

Don was one of my livelier online friendships, and that I view as a good thing.

He is sorely missed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Don was a good man. Though we often disagreed, especially about politics, it was clear that he was passionate about the things he cared for and his own St. Albert newspaper. He will be missed.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> I am sure I would be totally friendless were I to limit my circle to those who agree with me on everything. Certainly conversations would be rather dull!
> 
> Don was one of my livelier online friendships, and that I view as a good thing.
> 
> He is sorely missed.


:clap::clap:


----------



## TiltAgain (Jun 27, 2016)

Don passed away? In June? That is really sad. I liked him. He was a good man and he helped me once when I really needed help.

I shall miss him.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TiltAgain said:


> Don passed away? In June? That is really sad. I liked him. He was a good man and he helped me once when I really needed help.
> 
> I shall miss him.


We all shall. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Don was definitely a character that I will miss. Who can forget the pink bikini shirt picture? Haha! Not me. That's one that is burned into my retinas/brain forever. 

He was mostly (snort) pleasant and intelligent to interact with, but he also didn't seem afraid to express his _full _opinion, including the occasional digital punch when he felt it was warranted. On the other side, like Tilt said, SINC was quick and generous with providing help to friends, including me, when we needed it. 

I "met" Don through ehMac, but also got to know him somewhat through his St. Albert's Place (SAP) creation. We both enjoyed art, Jazz/Blues music and photography. Don was nice enough to send me a couple rare blues recordings for my listening pleasure. I was more than happy to share some of my photos (possibly some art too ) that I thought his SAP "Birdies" might be interested to see. Most recently, I was happy to provide to provide Don/SAP with some Canadian business operations information, yet another common interest. 

Speaking of SAP, I always thought that Don's SAP was an amazing and impressive accomplishment - just how diligently and long he kept that site going for all his followers around the globe. Kudos to Don for that. 

Having so many common interests and living only 3 hours away, I always intended to meet him for a coffee or beer in person one day, but unfortunately, I didn't make it happen before it was too late. My bad. 

Cheers to Don, he is missed!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> With the recent posting of obituaries on this forum, it strikes me that no obituary was ever formally and publicly posted for SINC, who passed away on June 21 at age 75. Don joined EhMac on Feb 16th, 2001 and continues to hold the record for the second highest number of posts. Don will be remembered for his many lively and friendly contributions here on any number of subjects, from nature to politics to humour. He will be missed — he already is.


Thanks for creating this thread Macfury.I think Don would approve and appreciate.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

KC4 said:


> Don was definitely a character that I will miss. Who can forget the pink bikini shirt picture? Haha! Not me. That's one that is burned into my retinas/brain forever.
> 
> He was mostly (snort) pleasant and intelligent to interact with, but he also didn't seem afraid to express his _full _opinion, including the occasional digital punch when he felt it was warranted. On the other side, like Tilt said, SINC was quick and generous with providing help to friends, including me, when we needed it.
> 
> ...



Yes Don helped me out as well. A replacement eMac at a point in time when I really could not afford a new replacement iMac.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

That's such sad news. He was a cornerstone of our dwindling community, and will be missed.

Thanks for sharing Macfury.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

OMG, I had no idea! 

I just found this thread and I am rocked by this news. 2020 is truly the worst year in my lifetime.

I had many online/private conversations with Don... he was quite a character and a good man. I had hoped to meet up with him one day. He was very kind to me in his writings.
So sad.

RIP Don.


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting. I did not know he had passed away. He helped me on many occasions with my questions. I'll miss seeing his name at the end of his replies.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> With the recent posting of obituaries on this forum, it strikes me that no obituary was ever formally and publicly posted for SINC, who passed away on June 21 at age 75.



Thanks for posting the notice, but I thought his daughter had done so according to some e-mails I had with his daughter shortly after his death. Maybe just at "the Shang" thread that not all members seem to read.

Definitely an interesting individual who did so much for the community In forums and with his long running _*St. Albert's Place*_ (mybirdie.ca) blog.

I miss them all.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Thanks for posting the notice, but I thought his daughter had done so according to some e-mails I had with his daughter shortly after his death. Maybe just at "the Shang" thread that not all members seem to read.
> 
> Definitely an interesting individual who did so much for the community In forums and with his long running _*St. Albert's Place*_ (mybirdie.ca) blog.
> 
> ...


:clap::love2::clap:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't miss just Don, but the Sunday Whatzit as well.

Will try not to make a habit of this but will toss this one out just to help keep the memories alive.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Don't miss just Don, but the Sunday Whatzit as well.



Ahhhhhghhh... the love hate relationship with challenging and often time-wasting Whatzits.... and I thought I had broken my habit...
I will definitely try and give this one some thought...

It almost reminds me of some of the things I have ordered from China that got destroyed and barely survived coming through their various shipping methods and mail... ;-)



- Patrick
=======


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

oh wow.. so sorry to hear of the passing of a SINC.. tragic news.. i have not been on eh mac recently.. thank you MacFury for posting it.. it is sad and concerning all those born in the 30s 40s and 50s are passing away.. i say if you know any one in born in that era.. sit down and ask many questions and let them spew their verbal diarrhea .. you might learn something..


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Sorry to hear the news. 
I haven't been around much but I think SINC was one of the cornerstones of the good old days of ehMac. 
May he rest in peace. 
RtC


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RicktheChemist said:


> Sorry to hear the news.
> I haven't been around much but I think SINC was one of the cornerstones of the good old days of ehMac.
> May he rest in peace.
> RtC


So true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

RicktheChemist said:


> Sorry to hear the news.
> I haven't been around much but I think _*SINC was one of the cornerstones of the good old days of ehMac.*_
> May he rest in peace.
> RtC



Quite right, and a sad loss, and looking at your join date, it looks like you were one of the original ehmac cornerstone members as well.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Quite right, and a sad loss, and looking at your join date, it looks like you were one of the original ehmac cornerstone members as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been around for a while. Have not been nearly as active as years ago but I do check in once in a while. 

RtC


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Very sad to see the news of Sinc's passing. I will always remember when I first joined ehMac, a bunch of us held a meet-up in Calgary, and Sinc made the trip to spend time with us.

We were upstairs at The Rose and Crown when suddenly a fierce looking gentleman in biker gear and a completely badge-covered leather vest came up the stairs and looked right at us. Sinc, sitting beside me, let out a quiet "Uh oh, who's this?" - Immediately the stranger flashed a huge smile at us all - it was FeXL. It was a wonderful evening filled with many stories, laughs and perhaps even a little mention of Apple products.

RIP, good sir. I shall raise a beverage in your honour.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow, I had no idea!! I have not been on here for a few years. I Met Don once in St Albert 2015 at his place and he gave me an original iMac Bondi. Very nice man, very generous, and helpful. Sorry to hear of his passing. RIP Mr SINC


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey ehMacians... ehMax here. 

RtC let me know about the passing of Don recently. I just wanted stop in a pay my respects to SINC on the site. He was a good man and such a huge part of ehMac's history. I was really sad and shocked to hear the news, even though he was one of our more senior members. 

He often got under my skin with his political leanings, saying that watching soccer was like watching paint dry, his jabs at U2, and his fearlessness to let me know anything and everything that bugged him about the site or other members (He was after all, our resident curmudgeon).  but... I loved the guy behind the keyboard and I'm really sad that he passed and is no longer with us. Maybe he is having a cold one with MacNutt somewhere.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

RIP SINC. 🍻


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.



Nice to hear the Mayor's voice of the past still works in the present.

I think we need you back to get this site on track or maybe you could be hired as an advisor and you could show them how it should be done.

Take care and keep well and healthy.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Nice to hear the Mayor's voice of the past still works in the present.
> 
> I think we need you back to get this site on track or maybe you could be hired as an advisor and you could show them how it should be done.
> 
> ...


Amen, brother. I agree.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Agreed this place needs help. I haven’t logged in here in 7 years, after coming by a few weeks back after all this time, it merely got far worse. No wonder everyone I know left.

But the shang is a peaceful room to be. Based on track record, I’d say Dr. G understands best.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> Agreed this place needs help. I haven’t logged in here in 7 years, after coming by a few weeks back after all this time, it merely got far worse. No wonder everyone I know left.
> 
> But the shang is a peaceful room to be. Based on track record, I’d say Dr. G understands best.


Thanks for the compliment, Steve. Still, the Shang family shares the credit equally. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice to hear from you again, Mr. Mayor. Stay out of trouble!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Would be nice if people didn't pollute SINC's memorial thread with their turgid opinions. Please be respectful.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Steve. Still, the Shang family shares the credit equally. Paix, mon ami.


You are quite correct. Its a good bunch, and I appreciate the peace there. And Im sure you miss Sinc a great deal there. Cheers.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Would be nice if people didn't pollute SINC's memorial thread with their turgid opinions. Please be respectful.


Would be nice if people could refrain from criticizing other members in SINC’s memorial thread and just let people be happy to talk to each other again. Like the way most memorials work.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Would be nice if people could refrain from criticizing other members in SINC’s memorial thread and just let people be happy to talk to each other again. Like the way most memorials work.


This is correct. I didn't mean to invite this, I should have known better. I'd delete my post if I could (this forum doesn't allow it) and humbly apologize.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> You are quite correct. Its a good bunch, and I appreciate the peace there. And Im sure you miss Sinc a great deal there. Cheers.


Yes, Don was like an older brother to me. I think of him each day.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, Don was like an older brother to me. I think of him each day.


sorry for your loss. Too many have lost loved ones too soon these days. Peace.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> sorry for your loss. Too many have lost loved ones too soon these days. Peace.


We all lost a fine ehMacLander and a fine person. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Very sad to hear about Don's passing. 75 seems so young. My memories was all the help he gave me with my transition from Windows machines to the iMac back in I think 07. I never was computer literate and still am not, but he always made time for me and always made feel like I belonged.
Rest in peace Don (Sinc)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Sitting Bull said:


> Very sad to hear about Don's passing. 75 seems so young.



Yes, it was, and hard to believe that it has been just over a year since he left us. 

Mr. Donald John Sinclair, of St. Albert, AB, died on June 21, 2020 at the age of 75.

Certainly a year to remember for a lot of other miserable and unfortunate things that happened during the year as well.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Yes, it was, and hard to believe that it has been just over a year since he left us.
> 
> Mr. Donald John Sinclair, of St. Albert, AB, died on June 21, 2020 at the age of 75.
> 
> ...


Well said, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

I've steered clear from EhMac for a long time now. Because of all the quabbling and politics.
None the less: sad news about Don, I will miss him too.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

hexdiy said:


> I've steered clear from EhMac for a long time now. Because of all the quabbling and politics.
> None the less: sad news about Don, I will miss him too.



It seems there are several other old ehMac members who are no longer with us for whatever reason as well...

Anyone recall what happened to John from Burnaby??? 
He often had tales of his food experiences and their Saturday dim sung outings as well as photos of his wife's art projects. He just seemed to disappear, just like some others.

Some of the other names escape me at the moment... But hopefully, nobody will bring up the names of some that were asked to leave the forums but I doubt if that will happen with the new admins who are now running the forums!!!

It would sure be nice to just see all the "quabbling and politics" just disappear from the forums... at least that would save a bunch of wasted bandwidth and possibly make visiting the site a bit more pleasurable.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Do you have any mote obituaries, Patrick? i've been away for such a long time!
And who was banned?
Well, forums do tend to peter out. In the Netherlands, the OMT forum members are leaving ship as we speak...
InterMactivity.be and Homerecording.be have just stopped because of GDPR.
It's all social media now I suppose?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

pm-r said:


> It seems there are several other old ehMac members who are no longer with us for whatever reason as well...
> 
> Anyone recall what happened to John from Burnaby???
> He often had tales of his food experiences and their Saturday dim sung outings as well as photos of his wife's art projects. He just seemed to disappear, just like some others.
> ...


"Anyone recall what happened to John from Burnaby???
He often had tales of his food experiences and their Saturday dim sung outings as well as photos of his wife's art projects. He just seemed to disappear, just like some others. " I was thinking the same thing yesterday, Patrick. Great minds think alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"It would sure be nice to just see all the "quabbling and politics" just disappear from the forums... at least that would save a bunch of wasted bandwidth and possibly make visiting the site a bit more pleasurable. " Amen, brother Patrick.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

hexdiy said:


> And who was banned?


Nobody! 



hexdiy said:


> InterMactivity.be and Homerecording.be have just stopped because of GDPR.
> It's all social media now I suppose?


GDPR was created, it seems, to ensure that large social media companies could drive out their smaller competitors who did not have the resources to comply.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

hexdiy said:


> And who was banned?





Macfury said:


> Nobody!


Not quite true... The ex-member, the original Mayor and the few others of us certainly remember who... and he was also asked to leave an American Mac-forums site around the same time... a real belittling arrogant one...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

pm-r said:


> Not quite true... The ex-member, the original Mayor and the few others of us certainly remember who... and he was also asked to leave an American Mac-forums site around the same time... a real belittling arrogant one...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I DO remember a few of them from way back. I just meant since the last time hexdiy was a semi-frequent poster.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Hee MacFury, ouwe gabber! Blij om je nog eens te lezen! Hoe gaat het met je?

Sorry Folks, MacFury can read some Dutch, I know. Looked like a nice way to get in touch again.
Good luck to you all!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

hexdiy said:


> Hee MacFury, ouwe gabber! Blij om je nog eens te lezen! Hoe gaat het met je?
> 
> Sorry Folks, MacFury can read some Dutch, I know. Looked like a nice way to get in touch again.
> Good luck to you all!


Groeten uit Toronto, ouwe vent! Alles goed!


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Macfury said:


> Groeten uit Toronto, ouwe vent! Alles goed!


Yep! Tomorrow I'll be 57, elderly all right! But alive & kicking. A bit.
I still can help theatre makers do their thing at my work, for which I'm extremely grateful!

Public life in Flanders, or Europe, however, has come to a near standstill.

Some fright with my mom last November, though: 6 out of 18 of her cohabitants on her ward 
have died of Covid19. Including all of her table mates. Major outbreak.

So please do take care!

Will be checking EhMac again in the future. Lets steer clear of politics, however.

If once in a while you would care to read Dutch, please feel free to register on *MacFreak.nl*
Out there, we usually do not speak English, but we do allow for occasional exceptions.
We would be honoured to have some Canadian guests.

As a matter of fact, I will propose an English speaking forum at MacFreak.nl
They are very good at fault finding. And quite versed in the English language as well.

See you, where ever!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

hexdiy said:


> Yep! Tomorrow I'll be 57, elderly all right! But alive & kicking. A bit.
> I still can help theatre makers do their thing at my work, for which I'm extremely grateful!
> 
> Public life in Flanders, or Europe, however, has come to a near standstill.
> ...


Hup Holland.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Hup! Hup!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Just reading this now, since I don't spend much if any in EEH normally.

SINC was a pain, taking issue with things based on preconceived notions about other members and not about what they'd actually post. BUT he will be missed, and certainly was a real character. Massive posters like that are what make sites like this different, and on occasion worthwhile.

RIP.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

HowEver said:


> Just reading this now, since I don't spend much if any in EEH normally.
> 
> SINC was a pain, taking issue with things based on preconceived notions about other members and not about what they'd actually post. BUT he will be missed, and certainly was a real character. Massive posters like that are what make sites like this different, and on occasion worthwhile.



As the saying goes, "_You have been conspicuous by your absence"_, and your absence has been noticed by some of us, but at least you are still active, but I haven't seen too many posts from you recently. Actually, it's been quite a long time I believe...

But I think your remark about Don is a bit strong, but I will admit he was a bit opinionated about some things, but we usually agreed to agree to just disagree if needed.

But he was still full of a lot of useful information and experienced with many things and certainly provided a lot of useful help to a lot of members.

It's unfortunate to see several good old members have disappeared from the ehMac forums, because of healthwise or otherwise.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

HowEver said:


> Just reading this now, since I don't spend much if any in EEH normally.
> 
> SINC was a pain, taking issue with things based on preconceived notions about other members and not about what they'd actually post. BUT he will be missed, and certainly was a real character. Massive posters like that are what make sites like this different, and on occasion worthwhile.
> 
> RIP.


Good to hear from you, However, like a voice calling from the wilderness. Don and I didn’t see eye to eye a lot of the time either, like how you measure rainfall and snowfall, but I still miss his presence around here.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh dear, I just read this... Rest in peace SINC.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, old friend.

Happy Father's Day!

Remember that Steam Whistle stein you gave me a couple years back? The big one? Well, it's sitting beside me on the doorstep with 3 bottles of cold Steam Whistle in it (probably room for a 4th!). Good to wash breakfast down with, I'm told. Gonna get some looks from the neighbours and you just know that's always been one of my chiefest concerns. 

Green Onions is on repeat in the background.

Sun's up, clear blue sky, coolish for a change. June's been pretty warm for the most part, water bill's gonna be hell. It'll give the Globull Warmists something to cheer about.  

There's some recently fledged magpies chatting it up in the front yard with momma. You can tell which ones are the kids, they've got the stubby tails.

Missed you this last year. Glad we connected at Endeavour when we did. Made it to the wake last summer, it was small but welcoming. It was good to meet the kids. You were right, Crystal is definitely a hard-core lefty, LOL!

This "pandemic" lockdown BS is still carrying on, you wouldn't believe all the freaks & weirdos out there. Well, maybe you would. The response from all levels of gov't has been a gong show & little more than a power trip, an exercise in control.

Speaking of political gong shows, senile old Biden is in. Yep, that's a story unto itself and I'll just leave it there.

Lost one myself this past winter, the wound is still pretty deep. Matter of fact, this is my first post on the boards since November, you lucky dog, you! Needed to take some time for family & myself.

Still visit SAP every now & then, the family has left it up. Speaking of which, I'll give A a phone call later, say hi.

Well, stein's half empty, time to get that oatmeal to wash down. Slàinte!

Take care, old friend.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Spoiler






> Mr. Donald John Sinclair, of St. Albert, AB, died on June 21, 2020 at the age of 75


.




Wow... 2020 was certainly not the best for many of us, but somehow it seems that it was much longer ago than just a year ago for many of the year's anniversaries.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Hard to believe Don’s been gone that long.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, old friend.

Have 3 bottles of Steam Whistle in that SW stein you gave me a few years back. It'd probably hold 4, but... 

Had a major dump of rain a week or so ago (3"+), bit more throughout the last 7 days, needed it for the crops. 'Course, the weeds in the yard took full advantage, as well.

Father's Day was good, spent the weekend motorcycle camping at a local park with a bunch of guys I went to school with, along with their families. Brews & BS were the order of the day. Was nice to get together, haven't seen some of them since the Coof.

Tried calling A today, no answer. I'll try again later.

It was nice of MF to set up this memorial thread for you. Find it ironic that the self-confessed "brothers" here couldn't find it in themselves to do the same. So much for brotherhood.

Littluns took me & my lovely bride to see the new Top Gun movie last night. It was good, no politics, no BS, no woke. Good story, they manged to implement some characters from the original (Penny Benjamin!), some funny one-liners, decent flying sequences. Overall, worth going. First movie I've been to since that TGF of Cameron's, Avatar.

OK, stein's half MT, need a bathroom break. You take care & say hi to that other mad Scot, Gerry, for me. Thx.

Take care, old friend. I miss you.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

FeXL said:


> Hello, old friend.



It's hard to believe it has been two years since Don's passing, and it makes me think of other great member posters who are no longer posting with us.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Been so long since I logged in that I had to look up my password. Should have had a brew yesterday, but remembering dates have never been my thing. Will rectify that later on today.

Did get out to a local show and shine on Saturday and that definitely had me thinking of Don. I wonder whatever happened to his Meteor hot rod? I hope one of his kids has it now.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)




----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Just turned on my Bondi blue that SINC gave me in 2015...such a nice man...RIP Don


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> Did get out to a local show and shine on Saturday and that definitely had me thinking of Don. I wonder whatever happened to his Meteor hot rod? I hope one of his kids has it now.



Your comments made me do a Google search, but I didn't find any indication who might have purchased it if anybody did.

Don made up some very nice photos of it on his blog page which is still viewable here:





__





1949 Meteor Businessman's Coupe - Mods | St. Albert's Place






mybirdie.ca







- Patrick
=======


----------

